# Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2016)

*Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken​*
T-online meldet, dass ein "Angler" mittels "Magnet-Angeln" aus einem Weiher bei Stelzenberg (Kreis Kaiserslautern) mehrere Tresore, eine Pistole und mehrere Computer-Festplatten "gefangen" hätte ...

Immer wieder würde es in Deutschland zu solchen Funden kommen - Teiche sollen ein beliebtes "Versteck" für die Überbleibsel ihrer Taten deutschlandweit sein.

Siehe:
http://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/...ngler-finden-mehrere-tresore-und-pistole.html

-------------------------------------------------------------​Kommentar

Abgesehen davon, dass ich keine Ahnung habe (weil ja kein "richtiges Angeln") wie das rechtlich aussieht, wenn man auf fremden Gewässern mit Magneten unterwegs ist und dabei was findet - ob man das behalten darf, releasen oder melden muss - ist das schon bemerkenswert, dass es zum einen scheinbar Leute gibt, die da gezielt mit Magneten unterwegs sind, und zum anderen, dass da tatsächlich was hängen bleibt.

Und es scheint ja "öfter was hängen zu bleiben" - sonst würde es derjenige ja vielleicht mit Fische angeln versuchen ;-)))

Aber vielleicht ist das ja so ne Geschichte, bei der man z. B. als Karpfenangler oder beim Welsansitz die öfter mal lange Zeit bis zum Biss vertreiben kann - indem man "nebenher" mit Magneten das Gewässer nach Tresoren absucht ...

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## wusel345 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*

Moin Thomas,

schön und gut, aber was nimmt man für eine Rute, was für eine Schur und was für einen Magneten, um einen Tresor zu drillen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*

grins - hab ich auch überlegt!!

Und wenn der erst im Schlamm sitzt?

Vielleicht "spotten" mit dem Magneten und dann das Zeug mitm Boot landen?

Dazu haben die T-Onliner leider aber nix geschrieben....

Als aktives Moment/Ausgleich beim Ansitzangeln ists aber doch ne Überlegung wert, oder?

;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*

Nu auch SWR, aber auch nicht mit mehr Infos:
http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...eiher/-/id=1682/did=18511998/nid=1682/uavjsz/


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*

Allgemein würde ich das aber wirklich nur in Gewässern machen, bei denen die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Bomben-Blindgänger-Gehalt gegen Null tendiert.

Ich persönlich hätte genau null Bock, aus Versehen irgendwelche WKII-Uralt-Munition zu "angeln" und dann eventuell Petrus selbst auf ex ins Angesicht zu sehen...

Festplatten - von mir aus. Flakgranaten - nein danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*

Dann darfste  nur in nach WKII erstellten Teichen tätig werden ...
;-))


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*

In vielen deutschen Talsperren (vor WKII gebaut) hat man auch Chancen auf eine 250kg Bombe! :m

Meine größte Bergung aus dem Talsperrenschlamm (Hochwassertestangeln in Milchkaffee) war bisher ein Holz wie eine Eisenbahnschwelle ü 50kg schwer. 
Vlt. war das auch aus solch Zeit, da gab es Eisenbahn und Bombenangriffe zuhauf. 
Allerdings schau ich auf Distanz lieber immer erstmal, was es ist. 

Im (großen) Plöner See in tiefster Stelle und andere umzu hat man extreme Chancen auf explosives, da wurden die restlichen Waffen u. Munition der gesammelten Nordtruppen Wehrmacht versenkt.


----------



## wusel345 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*

Hab gerade mal nachgesehen. Der Große Plöner See ist an der tiefsten Stelle 58m tief. Wenn da eine Bombe hochgeht und du sitzt am Ufer könnte ich mir vorstellen, du wirst von der Welle klatschnass und dir fliegen tote Fische um die Ohren. Mehr wird nicht passieren. 

Aber ok, von einem fetten Karpfen oder nem Trumm von Waller getroffen zu werden macht auch keine Spaß. :q:q


----------



## Eisenkneter (19. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .... - ob man das behalten darf, releasen oder melden muss - ...
> 
> Thomas Finkbeiner



Mann, Thomas.
Das man ausgerechnet dir das beiweichen muss.
Keine C&R Diskussionen -PETA is watching us!

Catch - release - shut up


----------



## Carsten_ (19. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Der Große Plöner See ist an der tiefsten Stelle 58m tief. Wenn da eine Bombe hochgeht und du sitzt am Ufer könnte ich mir vorstellen, du wirst von der Welle klatschnass und dir fliegen tote Fische um die Ohren.



Bei den Wassermassen wird, so tippe ich, wohl nicht mehr als eine kleine Welle oben ankommen


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Mann, Thomas.
> Das man ausgerechnet dir das beiweichen muss.
> Keine C&R Diskussionen -PETA is watching us!
> 
> Catch - release - shut up


----------



## Wegberger (19. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*

Hallo,

zur Aufhellung....: Diese Magnete sind Neodym-Magnete, die eine Kraft bis 300kg erreichen #t

Bei You Tube kann man unter Magnet Sondel ... solche Spezies in Aktion sehen.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (19. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*

Bei uns in den Ruhrpott-Kanälen würde man bestimmt eine Menge finden, aber hier wurde im 2. WK extrem viel gebombt, manche Waldstücke sind bis heute gesperrt.

Wäre sicher ein cooles Hobby für die Schonzeit


----------



## Laichzeit (19. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> - ob man das behalten darf, releasen oder melden muss -



Die geangelte Mörsergranate muss selbstverständlich mit einem kräftigen Hammerschlag betäubt werden.|supergri


----------



## west1 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Magnet+Angeln


----------



## phirania (19. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_-fSJ5VriY


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Bei den Wassermassen wird, so tippe ich, wohl nicht mehr als eine kleine Welle oben ankommen


Na, schau mal mehr U-Bootfilme und was die Wasserbomben so schaffen, auch aus 100m und ohne grundnah !  
130 kg TNT lt. Wikipedia.


----------



## W-Lahn (19. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311096


----------



## daci7 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal nachgesehen. Der Große Plöner See ist an der tiefsten Stelle 58m tief. Wenn da eine Bombe hochgeht und du sitzt am Ufer könnte ich mir vorstellen, du wirst von der Welle klatschnass und dir fliegen tote Fische um die Ohren. Mehr wird nicht passieren.
> 
> Aber ok, von einem fetten Karpfen oder nem Trumm von Waller getroffen zu werden macht auch keine Spaß. :q:q



Und dann kriegste noch ein Knöllchen wegen Carbid-Fischen oder was? Ne Danke


----------



## bombe20 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*

prinzipiell würde mich diese methode schon interessieren. als kind habe ich mit einem amerikanischen metalldetektor aus dem 2. wk in thüringen nach schätzen gesucht und rostige konservendosen, bierdeckel und nägel ausgegraben. der nervenkitzel an der saale rund um halle und merseburg wäre mir aber zu groß. da gibt es zu viele unbekannte.
als kind hat man uns vor einigen teichen im harz gewarnt dort zu spielen. die harzer schmalspurbahn führte daran entlang und zum ende des 2. wk hat man dort wohl wagonweise munition und waffen entsorgt. die teiche hat man bis heute nicht ausgebaggert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*

Mit dem Namen ... :q :q


----------



## Franz_16 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*

wenn man so einen Magneten faulenzt, und er "dockt" an so einem Metall Teil an, denkt ihr das gibt einen guten "Tock"? :q


----------



## bombe20 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mit dem Namen ... :q :q


ich benutze dieses pseudonym schon so lange, dass es mir in diesem kontext schon gar nicht mehr auffällt. #c
der name ist einem meiner lieblingsfilme entnommen. ich mag halt trash. |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*

stimmt, der Nickname in dem Zusammenhang - hat was..

Irgendwie bin ich daher da am überlegen mit Video drehen zum Thema für AnglörboardTV ;-))


----------



## bombe20 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> stimmt, der Nickname in dem Zusammenhang - hat was..
> Irgendwie bin ich daher da am überlegen mit Video drehen zum Thema für AnglörboardTV ;-))


ich nehme an, du hast ein gutes teleobjektiv. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*

klar ;-))


----------



## Esox 1960 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*

http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Ostholstein/Torpedoversuche-am-Ploener-See


----------



## schlotterschätt (19. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> stimmt, der Nickname in dem Zusammenhang - hat was..
> Irgendwie bin ich daher da am überlegen mit Video drehen zum Thema für AnglörboardTV ;-))



Also da kann ick Dir z.B. Oranienburg, bei mir um die Ecke, empfehlen.:q
Der Kampfmittelräumdienst sucht nur nach den großen Koffern von denen noch reichlich in der Erde stecken.
https://www.welt.de/geschichte/zwei...ganze-Stadt-sitzt-auf-300-Langzeitbomben.html
Es wurden auch massenhaft Stabbrandbomben abgeworfen (hab selbst schon drei gefunden) die kein Aas interessieren.
Stabbrandbombenpirsch im Oder-Havel-Kanal oder der Oranienburger Havel.
Der Drill wäre auch recht entspannt, weil die nur schlappe 2 Kilo wiegen.


----------



## Blauzahn (19. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*

Jungs, alles wird gut.
Dr. Struhleu vom Tannen-Institut ist da schon dran und wertet die Fänge wissenschaftlich fundiert und akribisch aus.
Leider ist zu befürchten, dass die Ergebnisse belegen werden, dass die Fänge die, der professionellen Schrottsammler um ein Vielfaches übersteigen.
Nicht zuletzt würde auch die hohe Mortalitätsrate bei zurück gesetzten Bergungen  zu dieser Massnahme zwingen, wie auch die Einbrüche bei den sich selbst  reproduzierenden Eisenoxiden.
Der Präsident der Vereinigung der Schrottangler kündigte dazu einen runden Tisch mit allen involvierten Parteien an und schlägt vor, ein Sekundärrohstoff-Limit für alle festzulegen.

Petri Blech
René


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*

net schlecht Rene!!
;-)))))))))))


----------



## Esox 1960 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*

@:Blauzahn

Ergebniss des runden Tisches:
Es dürfen in der Sommerzeit max. 5kg.und in der
Winterzeit max.3kg. pro Person, am Tag geborgen werden.....


----------



## offense80 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*

Wie befestigt man am besten die Öse am Magneten, um das Seil dort anzubringen? Schweißen? Hab da Null Plan von #c


----------



## Laichzeit (20. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*

Es gibt schon fertige Magneten mit Öse, wie diesen.
http://www.magnet-shop.net/detail/index/sArticle/348?gclid=COi2rNWWt9ACFRC3Gwod08ED-Q


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*



> Stabbrandbombenpirsch



Auch diese Dinger sind wohl höchst unlustig - habe da mal eine Doku gesehen, in der es um angeschwemmte Phosphorreste aus alten Brandbomben an der Ostseeküste (???) ging.

Da hat es wohl im Lauf der Zeit schon ein paar Strandgutsammler ganz fies verätzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*

Davon ab - immer noch ernsthafte, rechtliche Frage:
Darf man so gefundenes einfach behalten??


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*

Die Frage ist, wie es rechtlich einzuordnen ist. Wenn man es vergleichen würde mit den Schatzsuchern, die mit Metalldetektoren losgehen, wird es juristisch ziemlich kompliziert

http://www.sondengaenger-deutschland.de/recht/sondengaengerrechtslage.html#0327549a280c37106

Interessant fand ich den Abschnitt darüber, wo es um wertvolle Dinge, historische Schätze usw. geht.

Ziemlich komplizierte Angelegenheit #t Wenn es wertvoll ist und / oder historisch bedeutsam wird man es wohl abgeben müssen, so habe ich es verstanden


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*

deswegen frag ich, da kam neulich mal was in der Glotze mit den Sonengängern, und dass da fast nix möglich ist (legal) zu behalten..
Vielleicht hat ja einer mehr Plan...


----------



## offense80 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Es gibt schon fertige Magneten mit Öse, wie diesen.
> http://www.magnet-shop.net/detail/index/sArticle/348?gclid=COi2rNWWt9ACFRC3Gwod08ED-Q




Super, danke für den Tipp #6


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*

@Thomas:

Gib's doch zu - Du willst doch nur einen im Neckar verorteten Reichsbank-Goldzug rausjiggen und dann zwecks Strandgrillen in die Karibik entschwinden :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*

hätte was ;-))))))
Bananenröckchen ;-)))


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*

DAS wäre was für AB-TV - mach doch mal die Josephine Baker als Intro-Sequenz :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Tipp: Angeln mit Magnet statt Haken*

Die haben weiter gemacht - und es kam noch viel mehr raus:
http://lokalo.de/artikel/127196/angler-glueck-teil-ii-weitere-tresore-und-waffen-in-weiher-gefunden/

Ergiebige Gegend da, der Teich, so wies scheint ;-)


----------

